# Grilled squid



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2004)

we're almost at the end of the outdoor grilling season, but i wanted to share a really simple but deelish way of serving squid. both recipes are from 2 of my fav restaurants on the west side of manhattan, jimmy armstrong's saloon on west 57th and thai basil on 9th and 56th. sadly, jimmy armstrong's does not exist anymore. a real loss to hell's kitchen, nyc.

first, prepare a really hot charcoal grill. then, take about a dozen small whole squid, clean them reserving the legs and keeping the bodies in tact. take half of the bodies, and all of the legs and marinate in teryaki sauce. next skewer the bodies so that they won't curl on the grill, and put the legs together on another skewer. salt and pepper the skewers.
make sure the grill is really hot, and rub some oil on it with a towel. now, very quickly grill the squid skewers, maybe about a minute or 2 tops, on both sides. remove from the skewers and slice into rings/strips and cut the legs in half.

for jimmy armstrong's style:
  take the teryaki marinated squid and place it over diced mango and papaya chunks; serve with a side of rice.

for the thai style (aka  pla muk yang):
  make a small bed of cilantro leaves/stems, place the plain grilled squid on top, and pour a generous amount of sweet chilli sauce (mae ploy brand is my fav) over top. also serve with a side of rice.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2004)

thank you, but no.  I'll eat more rice, 'k?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2004)

whatsamatta mudbug, you cheeken??!!!   bok bok bok bok.

squid is deelish, if you prepare it right, over cook it a minute and it's tough. but done well, it's really good.


----------

